

Are we just the collective consciousness of the bacteria living in us? - gourneau
http://freeideasblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/are-we-just-collective-consciousness-of.html

======
Mz
I actually agree with parts of this to a surprising degree and I am sad to see
it has been here 2 hours and generated zero comments.

Excerpt:

 _If you don't like someone's personality, - if you think the person is too
angry, neurotic, resentful, sensitive, anxious, etc. - you actually dislike
the person's microbiotic flora.

To improve your personality, improve your microbiome._

